# Boris Diaw



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

are you guys happy with him? he is a very good player and has been a huge surprise and when they got him from atlanta for johnson i laughed and said it was a dumb trade but now i realize how good of a player he is. and how great hes gonna be. :clap:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns are really happy with him.


His jumpshot keeps improving and with time he should become a solid 16 8 7 player.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

He has been a great addition. AS I have said before in recent posts the guy will be a walking triple-double within the next year or so.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I can indeed say he's most suprising player this year, surprising people beyond their expectations. Meanwhile the fans in Atlanta felt that he didnt do much then BAM, he got traded and got a bigger role to play for so they felt like they have been robbed in this trade.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

lol... I can't stop laughing at your avatar Agent K... As for Diaw, I can't say any more than I have already this year. This guy is going to be RIDICULOUS in a year or two if he keeps on improving at this rate.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

DIAW FOR MVP!!! dude's nasty. gotta admit. let nash mentor him for a year or two and he can be a triple double machine and could be a combination of magic and kidd


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Diaw for president! Hey he couldn't do any worse than Bush. :biggrin:


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

What I also like about Diaw is his ability to defend and be versatile at it.


----------



## Suns Ball Kid (Nov 10, 2005)

Boris is a great player for the Suns because he makes everyone on the court even better. I look forward to see his progress in the years to come!


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

He is a Pipenesque clone, and what I mean with that is, the current crops of all-star swing men today are basically Jordanesque inspired players, high-scoring, atheletic sub 6'7 or under players... well Diaw is improving to such an extent that he is resembling his idol... Pippen. Just like Odom and Grant Hill.

Diaw is not as talented as Hill nor has the size of Odom (close enough though), Diaw is probably the best defender compare to those 2, and since he can rebound, create plays, score a bit and play defense... not to mention the physical built... he is a Pippen clone to say the least... not saying Diaw is on the same level nor going to be the next pippen... but the way he plays and contribute to the team... is similar to Pippen.

He is vital to the Suns future, Amare, Diaw, Marion etc... tremendous front court... lack size.. but talented.


----------

